# Bad credit history Visa application



## jonty (Jan 16, 2013)

I am just about to start the visa process, I have a bad credit history and still owe credit card companies will this affect my visa appication.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jonty said:


> I am just about to start the visa process, I have a bad credit history and still owe credit card companies will this affect my visa appication.


I talked to immigration about this issue. If the sponsor had bad credit then yes it can be an issue but not so for the applicant unless you are applying for a business visa.

I had to go bankrupt because of a previous partner some years ago racked up a big debt in my name. My current husband helped me get it all sorted out because we were worried about the same issues and I declared bankruptcy a couple of years ago.

I would suggest you look at doing the same and starting again.

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

kttykat said:


> I talked to immigration about this issue. If the sponsor had bad credit then yes it can be an issue but not so for the applicant unless you are applying for a business visa.
> 
> I had to go bankrupt because of a previous partner some years ago racked up a big debt in my name. My current husband helped me get it all sorted out because we were worried about the same issues and I declared bankruptcy a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


I thought only owing money to government or financial institutions was an issue with sponsorship? Or does Australian credit rating only include those things? Sorry about the weird question but I'd never read that before :-S


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I thought only owing money to government or financial institutions was an issue with sponsorship? Or does Australian credit rating only include those things? Sorry about the weird question but I'd never read that before :-S


I was referring directly to my question to immigration about whether bankruptcy would be a problem. They told me that it could be an issue if it was the sponsor who was bankrupt, but not the applicant unless they were applying for a business visa. Yeah I have read the same thing about owing the Australian government money would be an issue.

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh ok  just checking to be sure.

Sorry to hear what happened to you, but glad to hear you have someone helping you by your side! I used to work at a bank and was absolutely shocked by how often I spoke to people who were carrying an ex's debt. They were severly burdened so hope you are coming back up to where you belong


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Ahh ok  just checking to be sure.
> 
> Sorry to hear what happened to you, but glad to hear you have someone helping you by your side! I used to work at a bank and was absolutely shocked by how often I spoke to people who were carrying an ex's debt. They were severly burdened so hope you are coming back up to where you belong


My husband is fantastic, he helped me get back on my feet and sort out my problems from my old ex not to mention he is a cat person . Yeah we are doing well now 

Kttykat


----------



## jonty486 (Mar 20, 2013)

*mr*

hi my credit history is very bad in australia due to some fitness problm i leave australia and i dont paid my some ph bills.am i again apply for australian visa shd thr b any problm?


----------

